# rash inside both rear legs



## bug2916 (Mar 5, 2012)

The other day I noticed a rash covering both sides of Bodis inner back thighs. It's not pimple just red blotchy rash. It doesn't seem to be bothering him but not sure what I should do. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey there, this was chatted about just recently.

Have a little read here. ...... 8) 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4124.msg29686/topicseen.html#new


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Sophie gets that rash when she lays spread eagle in the grass. Just red and irritated looking but no real bumps or pimples. Seems to go away on its own or I rub some Aquaphor on it if more irritated than usual.


----------



## Jarodsm (Apr 17, 2012)

My two year old dog, Berlioz, has the same rash you describe, inside his rear legs and a little strip along his belly. I've read the link posted here and have tried an allergy tablet but only one. Before heading back to the vet would any of you recommend upping the allergy dose I give him from 1 to 2 tablets every 12 hours? I've hear diluted witch hazel might work too? I live in Portugal and fear our forest walks might be irritating him.

thanks for your help!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh gets this when it's wet and muddy out. The dirt seems to sit in this area, so I give him a bath with oatmeal shampoo and it clears right up. You could try simple steps first, to see if it goes away.


----------



## Jarodsm (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Oquirrh - will try that!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

To be honest guy's it's quite common complaint regarding underside rashes.
Once they start 'tearing' about through long grass, reads, sand, salt/fresh water they tend to get 'rashy' where there skin has less hair and is still quite soft 
The oatmeal wash is good, think we used something similar on ours many moons ago now 
We also used an alloevera gell which we found really good for our boy at that stage.

It put a smile on my face when I saw this post, as it took me back to those 'early days' when every little change on him was 'new' to us...
Keep up the good work 

Hobbsy


----------



## Jarodsm (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi all - the rash Berlioz was sporting earlier this week is now cleared up. Amazing what a little antiseptic cream can do! Thanks for all your advice


----------

